
Slackor – A Golang Implant That Uses Slack as a Command and Control Server - haxf4rall
https://haxf4rall.com/2019/07/09/slackor-slack-command-and-control/
======
stochastimus
My comment that said "ru13z" got flagged and I don't know why, but I meant to
say I really enjoyed this article.

